# Rotary lasers: Hilti vs. Stabila



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

We're going to be doing our own foundations from now on, and when things are slow we also build decks and do an occasional drop ceiling from time to time. We're looking to buy either the Stabila LAR-250 rotary laser (Amazon.com had them on sale this weekend for $1569.00) or the Hilti PRE3 ($1249.00).

Anyone have experience with either of these? From what I can tell, they're the only two on the market whose receivers give a measurement of deviation instead of just audible beeps.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry no, exp with either, for $300, what are the differences? Hilti is a good brand, GMOD.


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

genecarp said:


> Sorry no, exp with either, for $300, what are the differences? Hilti is a good brand, GMOD.


After looking at the manuals on both, the Stabila seems to do more ... it has a metal housing, several different laser patterns, completely waterproof to rain and jetted water, completely dust proof, a remote control, can do slopes, plumb, square, variable speed RPM's ... 0-600 RPM's I think, etc.

The Hilti appears to do just horizontal, has a plastic housing (I think), no remote, not totally waterproof or dust proof, fixed rotation at 300 RPM, it has a rechargeable battery, and it appears that it can be powered from wall receptacle too. 

We use regular Stabila levels and have had nothing but perfection from those, but we like the Hilti name and reputation also. The stabila just went up to $1750.00 on Amazon, so there's more of price difference now, but it does come with a elevator tripod, wall bracket, and a remote that can adjust slope and point/line lasers.

Tough decision.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Ya the PR3 seems to be just a regular builders rotary. The PR26 is above 2 grand so there is a large difference. I think the PR 25 or 26 Hilti would be what you would like not the 3. Good luck though. I like the hilti rep calibration and i like my rep.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

*PRE 3 from hilti website.*

*World class, large laser receiving window with digital measurement that quickly localizes the laser beam

Automatic shock warning and shutdown in the event of excessive vibration provides reliable readings

Durable design of both rotating laser and receiver for harsh construction site conditions

Tripod closes via self-locking mechanism

Single-button control for quick, simple operation

Powered by Li-ion battery pack with CPC technology giving 40 hours of continuous running time

Digital measurement: precise visual confirmation of how much you are above or below your desired level*
*IDEAL FOR:*- Transferring and checking reference heights

- Excavation work, leveling formwork for decks

- Pouring concrete

- Setting slope

- Measuring, leveling and control work in civil engineering and building construction


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

We have the 26. here is the right up on it.
*Green laser provides better visibility and a finer, more accurate line over typical, working distances

Stationary laser line leaves hands free for more efficient use by a single person

Revolutionary Auto Alignment SystemTM for quick, automatic alignment at the touch of a button

Save time over and over with laser receiver and remote control unit combined in one, single tool (one person operation)

Rugged and reinforced housing material with four handles

A fully enclosed rotating head for indoor and outdoor protection

Suppored by Hilti Lifetime Service*
*IDEAL FOR:* Transferring reference heights

- Leveling suspended ceilings

- Positioning drywall track

- Installation of pipes and cabletrays

- Checking heights for pouring concrete

- On-site preparations / excavation


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

XanadooLTD said:


> Ya the PR3 seems to be just a regular builders rotary. The PR26 is above 2 grand so there is a large difference. I think the PR 25 or 26 Hilti would be what you would like not the 3. Good luck though. I like the hilti rep calibration and i like my rep.


Thanks for all the info, XanadooLTD. Stabila LAR-250 vs. Hilti PRE 3 .... I'm leaning more towards the Stabila. I took a look at the PR 26 on the Hilti website, and it has nice specs and a lot of features ... it seems more what I should be comparing to the Stabila. The price is a little steeper than I want to spend, but I'm a firm believer in doing it right the first time when it comes to tool purchases. I'll have to do a little more research on it this evening.


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

XanadooLTD said:


> We have the 26. here is the right up on it ...*
> 
> Rugged and reinforced housing material with four handles
> 
> *


Hey XanadooLTD, is it metal or is it some type of composite/plastic?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Hey XanadooLTD, is it metal or is it some type of composite/plastic?


I believe its impact resistant plastic, handles are kinda ruberized feeling. Can definitly take a good beating.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> I believe its impact resistant plastic, handles are kinda ruberized feeling. Can definitly take a good beating.


Yep. Not like plastic that is normally used but the same plastic that is used in all of hilti's tool housings. The grips are also rubberized and yes you can beat the life out of the thing and she come back for more. But i also know that Bosch has a new line or lasers out that are priced really well and can do more than most lasers on the market. Id check the boschs too.


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

I purchased the Stabila this morning from Amazon ... for $1569.00. There's something wrong with Amazon .. since Friday, the price has went from $1750.00 to $1569.00 twice .. I took advantage of it this time! Spec for spec, and feature for feature, the Stabila seems to be the better deal .. and at that price, it was hard to pass up. I've got Amazon Prime, so it'll be here tomorrow. :clap:


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jul 14, 2008)

which LAR 250 did you get? There are two different versions. The regular LAR 250 is just the laser unit only. Hopefully the price change wasn't just a different item number for the same product, the MAP on the LAR 250 is $1569, and the kit (LAR 250 05600TR) is MAP priced at $1750.

As far as your difference between the two systems, you made a good decision. From my knowledge, Hilti private labels the Leica Geo Systems lasers. Leica is very good stuff, and so is Stabila. Hilti recently bought an optics company, but I am pretty sure most of their current line is the Leica product, and over time will become their own.

JJ


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

Aiken Colon said:


> which LAR 250 did you get? There are two different versions. The regular LAR 250 is just the laser unit only. Hopefully the price change wasn't just a different item number for the same product, the MAP on the LAR 250 is $1569, and the kit (LAR 250 05600TR) is MAP priced at $1750.
> 
> As far as your difference between the two systems, you made a good decision. From my knowledge, Hilti private labels the Leica Geo Systems lasers. Leica is very good stuff, and so is Stabila. Hilti recently bought an optics company, but I am pretty sure most of their current line is the Leica product, and over time will become their own.
> 
> JJ


I got the 05600TR kit. I just looked at it and it's back up to $1750.00 again. I'm thinking all of Amazon's price changes are automated, and for whatever reason or for whatever criteria the LAR-250 kit has shifted back and forth from $1569.00 to $1750.00 more than few times now since Friday that I know of ... only a computer system would be that erratic in changing the price. I jumped on it this morning though .... glad I did. 

The odd thing is, if you read the second paragraph in the description on Amazon it's describing the LAR-200 05500TR. An 05500TR Kit could very well be priced at $1569.00 (a little on the high end for what I've seen the LAR-200 kit go for, though). That's got me a little worried ... I'm not sure what's going to show up here tomorrow. :blink:

Good information about the Leica/Hilti connection. I'm not sure about Leica ... I didn't research them enough to become familiar with all the different models/specs.


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jul 14, 2008)

The big 3 laser manufactures; Leica, Trimble & Topcon all make machine control lasers. Those systems are crazy and super expensive. It is pretty neat to watch them work though. The driver of a dozer, loader, grader or scraper just simply drives. The laser system is tied in to the hydraulics and moves the blade around. The "3d" versions of those systems go for upwards of $100k per piece of equipment......WOW!

A few more years, the dozer will have a brain of its own and it will increase the power of its laser systems...........they will call it the T100 

JJ


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey, I just noticed that you're from AC Tool Supply ...didn't I see that you guys had the same 05600TR for $1500 on Amazon yesterday, or the day before? I looked at your Amazon profile, but you were new to selling there and I thought either you had made a mistake in the price or you were pricing the LAR-250 laser/receiver only. I was going to call you store this morning, but the price dropped back to $1569.00 on Amazon and I went with them because I'm more familiar with them. 



Aiken Colon said:


> A few more years, the dozer will have a brain of its own and it will increase the power of its laser systems...........they will call it the T100


LOL ... the Terminator system


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah, and we are a site sponsor here as well. Check the upper right of your screen  Don't buy from our Amazon store, Amazon charges merchants 15%, so prices there are always higher than just contacting us directly or our regular site. Plus we normally have room to move on stuff for any of Nathan's sites members.

Our "laser" products on Amazon has turned in to a nightmare anyway, so we are probably going to pull them down for now. There is nothing like ruining your Amazon reputation over 6 orders that the products were ordered almost 8 weeks ago from the manufacture (2 weeks prior to us ever listing any of them on Amazon)......and are still not here to this day. :wallbash: , and no it wasn't Stabila. The crazy part is they sent us a bunch of free sanders to semi make up for the mess, the sanders arrived 3 days after a phone call to them, which was 3 weeks ago...................still no lasers. I think next time we will order sanders, and see if we can get the laser systems for free, and in 3 days.

JJ


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

Ah, that sucks. I hope you all have better luck there and better luck on your supply line the next time. And 15% ... they might as well take it all ... that's high!


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

Aiken Colon said:


> which LAR 250 did you get? There are two different versions. The regular LAR 250 is just the laser unit only. Hopefully the price change wasn't just a different item number for the same product, the MAP on the LAR 250 is $1569, and the kit (LAR 250 05600TR) is MAP priced at $1750....
> 
> JJ


UPS delivered it today and it is the 05600TR LAR-250 kit. :thumbup: The elevator tripod is heavy duty and well made; the receiver is heavy duty and made in the USA ... imagine that! :thumbup:; the laser itself feels like it could take a 6' drop, like Stabila claims, and not be phased by it; the remote is a nice thing to have ... I can see how a remote will make life easier. It just looks and feels like a quality machine ... and with lots of features.

I went ahead and tested the calibration at 50 ft and it's dead on it with no variance whatsoever ... if it ever does need calibrating, Stabila made it where it can be calibrated on-site and by myself, and not have to be sent back to Stabila ... I really like that idea. 

I'll be using it Saturday ... can't wait! :clap:


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> From my knowledge, Hilti private labels the Leica Geo Systems lasers. Leica is very good stuff, and so is Stabila. Hilti recently bought an optics company, but I am pretty sure most of their current line is the Leica product, and over time will become their own.
> 
> JJ


 
Actually the Hilti lasers are a joint venture between Hilti and Jenoptik from the very beginning, 2002. The manufacturer of the Hilti lasers is Hillos GmbH which is also a joint venture between Hilti and Jenoptik.

Jenoptik is the old Carl Zeiss company, and they do collaborate with Leica but in the camera side of the business.



Read 2005 company report
http://www.hilti.com/holcom/page/module/home/browse_main.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-8344#


Hillos
http://www.jenoptik-los.com/cms.php?pageid=480&lang=1


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

Kgmz said:


> Actually the Hilti lasers are a joint venture between Hilti and Jenoptik from the very beginning, 2002. The manufacturer of the Hilti lasers is Hillos GmbH which is also a joint venture between Hilti and Jenoptik.
> 
> Jenoptik is the old Carl Zeiss company, and they do collaborate with Leica but in the camera side of the business.
> 
> ...


Good to know ... thanks. I'm not familiar with Jenoptik (except for their Carl Zeiss lenses for cameras) so it's hard for me to tell which laser is the better quality laser. I just go with what I know, and I know Stabila makes awesome products ... not sure how long they've been in the laser business, though. The quality of their lasers may be totally polar opposite to that of their traditional builders levels .... there's just not a whole lot of reviews available on rotary lasers of any brand. With the Stabila, it really looks and feels like a quality instrument, though ... only time will tell. If it doesn't live up to it's hype, through my experience with it, this forum will be the first to know.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

PlumbBob^2Pants said:


> UPS delivered it today and it is the 05600TR LAR-250 kit. :thumbup: The elevator tripod is heavy duty and well made; the receiver is heavy duty and made in the USA ... imagine that! :thumbup:; the laser itself feels like it could take a 6' drop, like Stabila claims, and not be phased by it; the remote is a nice thing to have ... I can see how a remote will make life easier. It just looks and feels like a quality machine ... and with lots of features.
> 
> I went ahead and tested the calibration at 50 ft and it's dead on it with no variance whatsoever ... if it ever does need calibrating, Stabila made it where it can be calibrated on-site and by myself, and not have to be sent back to Stabila ... I really like that idea.
> 
> I'll be using it Saturday ... can't wait! :clap:


I hate to bring up an old thread, but what is your experience with the Stabila Lar250 now that you have had time with it? I am shopping for a new rotary laser and the Stabila is on the top of my list.


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

Cole said:


> I hate to bring up an old thread, but what is your experience with the Stabila Lar250 now that you have had time with it? I am shopping for a new rotary laser and the Stabila is on the top of my list.


Hi Cole, the LAR250 has helped us in so many different ways and it has paid for itself time and time again. It is dead-on accurate, and we haven't had to re-calibrate it a single time. 

I don't know what it's going for now, but it is worth its weight in gold and it is one of the best purchases we've ever made ... and knowing what I know now, if we had to make the purchase again we would do it and we'd be comfortable even paying more for it than what we got it for. Check Amazon and see if they are still selling it. We got it shipped from Amazon for about $500.00 less than what everyone else is selling it for.


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

Also, here's a thread of how this laser made quick work of a really botched up foundation that we built on. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f14/pics-nice-view-foundation-66228/index3/#post829129


----------



## mw31 (Dec 21, 2010)

...


----------

